# Kill A Watt Info



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought it might be good to start a thread about real information that everyone has collected using their Kill A Watt device, or other accurate way of Measuring electrical use. I thought if some one was lookng for a fridge, freezer, or some other appliance, they might be able to look at the usage that others are getting from their appliances. It would be great if you could include what kind of appliance, Brand, Model Number, idle watts, and active watts, Daily Kwh usage.
Here is an example.
Fridge Whirlpool Model GI6SARXXF02, Idle 11, active 320, Daily average 2.238
Freezer 7 cf idle 1, active 83, Daily average .898


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Costs me about 32 cents per gallon of distilled water through my kenmore distiller. IIRC that was at 12 cents/kwh.

For us, the two real users are cooling ( a 4 ton heat pump is too big to use a KAW on) and water heating. Since electric water heaters are about 100% efficient, a straight conversion based on gallons, input and output temperature can be had.

What surprised me was the miniscule amount of power breadmakers use. Don't remember offhand, but it was around 2 cents worth of electricity per loaf.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been playing with my Kill-A-Watt meter 

the Toshiba lap top with 15.6 inch screen takes right around 40 watts to charge about 60 to run while charging , but only 13-20 watts to run while fully charged 
and has a load of 0.4 watts to be plugged while off


----------



## han_solo (Aug 31, 2014)

I have thought about getting one of these to use.


----------

